# Orange Beach Tues- March 21



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thinking about going out Tuesday as long as the forecast holds- most of my other friends work in the week. Planning on a run toward the Edge (vermillion, Jacks, ruby lips, maybe BFT will show up), then by a couple spots to try and get a couple AJ before Friday's closure. *not a charter*. Just need a couple people (my wife doesn't like me going alone, And I hate hogging all the fun). I have all the gear we need, ice, water, chips. 
It's on our 22' BlueWave PureBay- usually leave from Boggy Point @ 6am


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure wish I could go with you Mike but just a bit too far to travel down there. If I were close I would be all over this!! Have a good trip.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Think I'll go out tomorrow .. weather is just to good to sit at home and look at my boat hanging up on the lift


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Monday was definitely the better day- but I'd still make a Tuesday trip out if anyone wanted to ride along. *I don't ask for help with fuel or anything, it's just a friendly gesture.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*fishing*

Call me if you still need someone.

256-786-9746

Wayne


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The birds were diving big time along the beach, with boats sitting in the middle of them. 
It looked like World War Two, with all the impacts to the water.
Really is exciting to watch.

And the Cobia hunters were in force.

As viewed from P6 & P7.

Spring has Sprung.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep- Monday Happened! I got scrubbed out for tomorrow. Going to try for Thursday morning if the weather hold true. Might not be able to get to the Edge if it's suppose to get rough Thursday evening. Might just hit a few local spots for AJ. Got one guest so far (one of my employees).


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thursday Fishing*

There is a good chance I can go with you on Thusday. If you email me at [email protected] I will give you my number and we can talk.


----------



## Saltydog44 (Dec 31, 2016)

I would be down to go just email me at [email protected] an I will give you my number!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. Typo on my email address. It should be 

[email protected]

I left of the g

Sorry


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

tripleblessing said:


> Dang. Typo on my email address. It should be
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


 
Yea- I caught that the second time around! LOL


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, just as a courtesy.... for the guys I have shared info with, texting me or butt dialing me a 2 AM will not get you invited on my vessel. My wife is commonly in bed by 8PM. Appreciate it. 
By the way, nobody has to call me Captain on my "boat" - I'll settle for plain ol' "Mike"- LOL


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

So you want to be called "Old Mike" 



badonskybuccaneers said:


> Hey, just as a courtesy.... for the guys I have shared info with, texting me or butt dialing me a 2 AM will not get you invited on my vessel. My wife is commonly in bed by 8PM. Appreciate it.
> By the way, nobody has to call me Captain on my "boat" - I'll settle for plain ol' "Mike"- LOL


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Ed...I think Mike is a young pup compared to us! Lol. He's not too plain either...how's that book coming Mike? Have enjoyed some of your previous writings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, if 51 is a pup (to some of you)- I'll take it! I just have a lot of miles. Lol. 

I haven't done much on the book itself lately. Right after I wrote a bunch and thought I had it saved- I had the computer crash I was using for it. Tried to recover it, but that didn't work either. I had a little on hard copy, so I'll have to re-process it, then make sure I save it on an external drive. I have been working on some photos, a few of which I'll include, maybe do a chapter on it or something. I had a bunch of folks on Instagram that liked my "Florida Keys" work- especially the ones I took diving. So, other than that, my JOB has kept me pretty busy. 

I had a few guys looking to go with me tomorrow looking for AJ- but being typical for this time of year, the seas are not favorable for our bay boat offshore (2-4' and building). 

This weekend is Cookies birthday (Friday actually), and she tells me she wants to go to a Crystal River for the weekend (last minute). She wants to take the jeep (which means we won't be pulling the boat!). So I'm calling Marrio and texting Chris to see if anyone can find an inshore charter for Saturday. *The charter guys down there stay pretty busy this time of year! 
You know she loves fishing almost as much as I do- and she has a nice custom trout rod she has barely used yet. So- anyway, haven't heard anything YET. Fingers crossed. I really don't want to have to rent a john boat and chase manatees. Lol. But that is the backup plan. 

Well- better get back to work before the "boss" catches me ?! Lol
Later guys!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Give birthday wishes to cookie from all of us and have a great weekend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I will - thanks. 

Just had a friend of mine just come back in from a rig trip they were trying for.... I was like "back already?!" He said "we didn't make it.... them waves was bigger than this building." I was like "Now you know why I didn't come with!" Lol


----------

